# Help!!



## e_tothe_j (Mar 23, 2005)

k i can get my hands on a 84 300zx the 50th anniversary one with 50,000 original miles on it i just wanna know does the anniversary have a stock turbo or not


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes it is stock turbo unless you are in Australia. It is a T3 that is air cooled.


----------



## e_tothe_j (Mar 23, 2005)

this one doesn't have one


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Then it isn't a 50th. Is it two tone? 











The VG30ET may have died if so and they replaced it with a VG30E.


----------



## iced-nmt (Mar 22, 2005)

If it has 50,000 original miles the chances of the ET dying are low I'd imagine... They are pretty tough. If it's just a solid color (probably red?) with a 50th anniversary badge slapped on the front fender, it isn't a 50th anniversary.

Some visual differences between the actual 50th AE's and the "normal" 300ZX's were:

The most obvious, two tone paint job as you can see above.
50th AE emblems at the top of of both the driver and passenger seats (Leather)

Turbo finned wheels, 16", with gold "inserts".

And of course, the 50th AE emblem on the driver's side fender. 

The interior should also have two knobs that control the "Bodysonic Amplifier" in the center console, that's one key difference in the interior.

If the one you are looking at doesn't have all of these, then it most likely isn't a 50th AE.


----------



## e_tothe_j (Mar 23, 2005)

k its not i guess it just has the badges. nonetheless an 84 with 50000 original miles damn i'll put a turbo in it. its actually that color grey but it has 15's no two tone and about the interior i couldnt tell you


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep they just slapped the badges on it. Either way with 50K miles it's definately a buyer.


----------



## iced-nmt (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah man if the price is right, go for it...


----------

